# Acuity Brands acquires Horizon Controls, Pathway



## coldnorth57 (Aug 22, 2011)

Horizon Control Inc.

Check this out Horizon Controls is sold again....


----------



## STEVETERRY (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Horizon Controls bought by AcuityBrands*


coldnorth57 said:


> Horizon Control Inc.
> 
> Check this out Horizon Controls is sold again....


 
I guess if I'm Strand, I'm wondering what that means for Palette software, which came from Horizon. 

I would guess nothing good.

ST


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Horizon Controls bought by AcuityBrands*

As a current Horizon user for 9 years now, I am very interested in seeing what they do with it.

~Dave


----------



## cpf (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Horizon Controls bought by AcuityBrands*

Gaah, the whole Phillips/Strand/Horizon situation was already complicated enough...

I liked Palette's (relative) openness, I hope this doesn't change :neutral_why_is_it_so_hard_to_modify_the_regex_so_we_can_use_these:


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Pathway Connectivity bought by AcuityBrands*

Can't believe no one's mentioned this yet:
Acuity Brands Acquires Pathway Connectivity, Inc. - PLSN


From http://www.acuitybrands.com/IR/CorporateInfo/Overview.aspx :

> Company Overview
> Acuity Brands, Inc. is a North American market leader and one of the world’s leading providers of luminaires, lighting control systems and related products and services with fiscal year 2010 net sales of over $1.6 billion. The Company’s lighting and system control product lines include Lithonia Lighting®, Holophane®, Peerless®, Mark Architectural Lighting™, Hydrel®, American Electric Lighting®, Gotham®, Carandini®, RELOC®, Antique Street Lamps™, Tersen®, Winona Lighting®, Syner*gy® Lighting Controls, Sensor Switch®, Lighting Control & Design™, ROAM® and Sunoptics®. Headquartered in Atlanta, Georgia, Acuity Brands employs ap*proximately 6,000 associates and has operations throughout North America, Europe and Asia.


----------

